# Gunsmith recommendations



## Ironeagle (Apr 27, 2008)

New to this forum. Could anyone recommend a good gunsmith for work on a 96 Brigadier. I am wanting the following items

1. Trigger work
2. night sights installed
3. possibly installing a 357 sig barrel. I don;t know if this is a good idea, but wanted some advice also. 

Thanks,


----------

